

Ask HN: When shall we have an alternate to Google Search? - waqasaday


======
acoyfellow
We have one. <http://DuckDuckGo.com>

------
mooism2
Could you explain why you don't consider e.g. Bing to be an alternative to
Google Search? Without knowing why you're disqualifying every other search
engine out there it's hard to know what your question means.

------
bobuk
If Bing isn't working for you as alternative you need to try
<http://yandex.com/> This is a Russian startup with just awesome search in
English too.

------
dchest
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=search%20eng...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=search%20engine)

------
bluestix
As soon as the CIA lets other companies start using the seekrit computer
technology they let Google use.

